# What is the going rate for fulfillment services?



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,

So I run t-shirt printing shop, have been for the past 7 years. I have a customer who we do a lot of work for. They order about 4,000 shirts a year. So one of our bigger clients. Long story short they want us to start doing fulfillment, he has a functioning webstore so we will just pick and pack the orders and handle any returns/issues. 

This is putting my foot into the door of fulfillment to see if its something we can offer however I have no idea what to charge. I was wondering what you guys have found to be a reasonable rate for handling orders. I can adjust the pricing once we get started but I wanted to get a ballpark of the rates. Thanks!


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Will you be printing on demand or will you keep their stock and fill orders tht way?


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

Good question. We print a set amount for the customer. Say 120 of each design, then it is sold out when they are all sold. If the company decides to do a reprint we would print more then replenish the store, but we wouldn't print on demand. We do screen printing so its only cost effective to print large quantities (30 and up) at a time.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

When we would do this, 100% payment prior to production and a fulfillment fee. You can either do a flat rate, monthly rate or per piece rate. I was 5 years old when my family's company did this so I'm not sure what we did. 

If you're responsible for the website transactions, and you'll be dealing with processing fees, keep that in mind.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

www.shipwire.com has a great calculator


----------



## wardogbobie (Oct 10, 2013)

any luck with that?


----------



## nickbarry (Sep 18, 2007)

wardogbobie said:


> any luck with that?


Nope not really, most companies factor in the fulfillment with the printing services so its hard to get pricing for just the fulfillment.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

$2-$5 per package - Storage fee based on the amount of square footage is used to store their merch.

Client covers shipping materials needed along with shipping program that we are set up to use.

Good luck!


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Normally, keep 30% -50% profit depending on the difficulty level


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Is that caculator gives result accurate ?


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

When we have done bulk printing but single order shipping in the past we charge the normal rate for the bulk printing and then charge $2.00 per item for handling and then actual ship costs. We plan on raising our rates soon because getting the information from a spreadsheet that the client sends us into something useable to print labels from takes time. So if you decide to do it, make sure you cover the cost of the packaging supplies and the time it takes to convert the spreadsheet into labels and the time to bag/box the individual items.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you Andy lemme check


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

David09 said:


> Thank you Andy lemme check


You are welcome


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

It is the process of receiving, packing and shipping order of goods.


----------

